# how to update to java 1.5 on os 10.3.9



## digitalmaddog (Dec 2, 2006)

downloaded a program that requires java 1.5 im running 1.4.2 and 1.3.1 it states that if i upgrade to a newer version of osx i should not have this problem !!! the program is bleezer an off line blogging program i just got 10.3.9 up and runniong in the pase few weeks and i reall dont want to upgrade now!!! my system is ibook 500mhz 384 ram 30 gig hd any help would be great!!!!!


thanks 

dm


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 2, 2006)

Try this;
http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20051117173104762


----------



## digitalmaddog (Dec 2, 2006)

cool deal thanks for the info!!!

dm


----------



## MisterMe (Dec 3, 2006)

Did you read? If you want Java 1.5, you must buy Tiger.


----------

